# What breed is my kitty



## pistolpete (Sep 14, 2009)

What breed does he look to be?


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

He really doesn't resemble any particular breed.

Most cats/kittens from rescues/shelters are just your typical ''mixed breed''. So, he would be considered a DSH (domestic short hair) with tabby & white coloration.

I saw another post where you thought he may have Abyssinian in him. His ''tabby'' coloration does resemble the coloration of that breed, but they are a solid color and do not have any white on them.

Here is an Abyssinian (uncertain if he was purebred or not) that came into the rescue I volunteered with:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's impossible to tell.

Please read our sticky.

/Sol, moderator


----------

